# Thank u Gunners Up



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Just wanted to say thanks, they have been more than helpful with replacing parts and keeping my wingers going. Great customer service if u r looking for a winger give them a try great warranties and customer service.


Thank U , Jason


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep! They have the best customer service in the business!!!


----------



## D Beard (Jan 3, 2003)

our club has 4 GU wingers and we are going to need to replace all the pulleys and the rusted hinges. How much does it cost to replace/upgrade these? Overall, the wingers have been great for our tests and training days.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

D Beard said:


> our club has 4 GU wingers and we are going to need to replace all the pulleys and the rusted hinges. How much does it cost to replace/upgrade these? Overall, the wingers have been great for our tests and training days.


Give them a call they took care of me on all 3 of mine.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Jason E. said:


> D Beard said:
> 
> 
> > our club has 4 GU wingers and we are going to need to replace all the pulleys and the rusted hinges. How much does it cost to replace/upgrade these? Overall, the wingers have been great for our tests and training days.
> ...


Ditto.

Rich seems to be a nice guy.

(888) 530-4441


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

While we were at the Fall Grand Gunners up practically rebuild my wingers for me. They gave me all new pullys to replace the older models I had, new hinges made of stainless steel. I dropped them off in the morning at their trailer and by the end of the day they were done. 

Excellent customer service. 

Margo


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a Gunners-Up winger. Their service is very good. I have had it taken care of 2 times.

The critical point here is that while they have great service, it appears that they require service and modification far more than, say, Winger Zinger products. I am not sure I know anyone that has had a problem with their Winger Zinger products.

With Gunners-Up, its always something.

It appears that their customer base was their research and development team.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> I am not sure I know anyone that has had a problem with their Winger Zinger products.


Our group has more Gunners Ups than Zinger Wingers but we have both and have used both for several years.

Problems with Zingers have been few. We've had to change out the rubber bands and the Velcro has come off. We've gone through a couple of solonoids and the trigger mechanism will sometimes hangup. Rubbing a candle on it lubing it up with wax has helped too. Usually you just take a sharpening steel and run it over the part of the trigger that holds the ring from the pouch and it'll start firing again. I know one maybe two of the levers on top of the trigger mechanism were replaced (5 zingers in our group). I think it got bent. We've also found burrs in the metal ring on the pouch keeping it from firing and have polished them out too.

The Zinger's trigger mechanism is prone to collect dust and fine snow. It will jam the lockworks and make the Zinger fail to shoot.

My Gunner's Ups have had broken pulleys and the metal hooks that hold pulleys to the frame have also broken. The triggers have never failed yet. I've had to replace the wire connectors that attach the Gunner's Ups to the pro control radio as there's been some opens in that circuit. I think this is due to the banging around in my truck messing up the connectors.

The Zinger rubber bands don't work below about 20 degrees. I've replaced my rubber bands (puppy chewing doesn't improve the rubber) with the rubber bands Misty Marsh sells. His rubber works down to +10 and probably a little colder. 

I got really po'd at the Gunner's Up pulleys and bought some cheap plastic ones at Home Depot. They're a lot quieter and smoother than the stock pulleys. Plastic will get banged around and chip but so far I like the plastic pulleys much better than the origional ones.


----------



## BillJensWorkingLabs (May 31, 2006)

Howard N said:


> I got really po'd at the Gunner's Up pulleys and bought some cheap plastic ones at Home Depot. They're a lot quieter and smoother than the stock pulleys. Plastic will get banged around and chip but so far I like the plastic pulleys much better than the origional ones.


Howard here are some pulleys (blocks). These are made for sailboats, very high quality.

http://www.harkenstore.com/uniface.urd/SCPDSRW1

and

http://www.harkenstore.com/uniface.urd/sccyspw1.eShowPage?409Z56LC7FV66&409Z56LC4DBMA

and

http://www.harkenstore.com/uniface.urd/sccyspw1.eShowPage?409Z56LC7FV66&409Z56LC4XLMU

-Bill


----------

